# Visa granted .... so much to do



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

We are a couple from Mumbai looking to get to Sydney in Jul-Aug 13. We just received our grant and are so very excited. 

Overwhelmed too, by the amount of stuff that we need to take care of in the next couple of months. This forum has been a wonderful resource and I now feel more confident of the move.

I have a couple of questions though and hope to get some pointers from you - 

1) Can I carry my guitar with me while travelling?

2) I'm a cake baker and decorator in Mumbai and have loads of baking equipment and cake decoration tools. Does it make sense for me to have it sent from Mumbai to Sydney? Should I just buy new stuff there keeping in mind possible quarantine and treatment procedure and the expenses involved.

3) We're also avid readers and have some books that are collectibles and we'd like to have sent to us. Should this be a concern? 

4) Has anyone from Mumbai used the services of packers n movers? Which company did you use and what was u'r experience?

5) I've seen a lot of discussion on carrying cash to Australia but not much on jewellery. What is the best way to take personal jewellery across. Is there any limit? Any procedure to be followed?

I know these seem like a ton of questions at one go  but I'd really appreciate any input on them.

Thanks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

TnAVaz said:


> We are a couple from Mumbai looking to get to Sydney in Jul-Aug 13. We just received our grant and are so very excited.
> 
> Overwhelmed too, by the amount of stuff that we need to take care of in the next couple of months. This forum has been a wonderful resource and I now feel more confident of the move.
> 
> ...


When are you planning to move?

Also, shipping things will be expensive as far as I have heard...choose your ariline correctly some allow 30 kgs and some allow 40 kgs


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 4, 2013)

congrats, but I think you should firstly consider where to live after you landing..


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

findraj said:


> When are you planning to move?
> 
> Also, shipping things will be expensive as far as I have heard...choose your ariline correctly some allow 30 kgs and some allow 40 kgs


We've checked on the airlines and are still finalising that. We're looking at moving sometime around July-Aug this year


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

TnAVaz said:


> We've checked on the airlines and are still finalising that. We're looking at moving sometime around July-Aug this year


Good Luck!


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

When are you moving and have u decided on where u'r going to stay?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I will be moving to Melbourne and moving during July-Aug as well, I wil most probably choose Malaysian, Qantas/Jet..

Malayasian because it halts at Kuala Lumpur and I have some work pending there which can be finished during the halt

Jet because of the baggage allowance..


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Good luck with the move ... are you using a moving company?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope I will take only necessary stuff and rent out a furnished flat.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

findraj said:


> I will be moving to Melbourne and moving during July-Aug as well, I wil most probably choose Malaysian, Qantas/Jet..
> 
> Malayasian because it halts at Kuala Lumpur and I have some work pending there which can be finished during the halt
> 
> Jet because of the baggage allowance..


hi raj,

How much baggage is jet offering, the max i heard till now was 40kg from Malaysia airline??


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

karansuper said:


> hi raj,
> 
> How much baggage is jet offering, the max i heard till now was 40kg from Malaysia airline??


Malaysian Ailrines have 30 kg now, Jet is 40 kg


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi..I booked via Malaysian airlines through akbar travels and I got 40 kg allowance...this is available only for first time travel for pr holder...


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Singapore Airlines is offering 40kg too plus 7k carry on. I spoke with them y'day and they said that as long as u'r leaving from India on u'r first visit on u'r PR visa and u book a one way ticket you should get the 40kg allotment. Also it should be a journey without breaks - from eg. don't break the journey at Singapore and stay there a few days. 

You can book either with a travel agent, online or through the airline directly and it doesn't matter. If you're not sure, contact their local office and they will be able to help.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Tickets booked ... luggage bought ... in the process of doing away with unnecessary things. The jobhunt will now begin. We've decided against cargo, costs are ridiculously high. We'll be carrying what our baggage allowance permits. 

Anyone moving to Sydney around mid July?


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey TnAVaz,
Check out India post, you can ship 20kg box for Rs7000. I've shipped books and other household utensils (mixer grinder, wet grinder etc) through India Post. It reached me in Sydney within 10 days. 

Shyam


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hey TnAVaz,
> Check out India post, you can ship 20kg box for Rs7000. I've shipped books and other household utensils (mixer grinder, wet grinder etc) through India Post. It reached me in Sydney within 10 days.
> 
> Shyam


yup - If you want more cheap then you can use SAL option of India Post - it will be around 6400 for 20 kg.
There are two options - Air lift: cost a bit more, effectively difference of 700 Rs on 20 kg than in SAL.
Other one as mentioned is SAL - it takes around 15 days Vs 10 days in Air lift. Both are good option - can save a few bucks if no urgency of boxes!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

TnAVaz said:


> We are a couple from Mumbai looking to get to Sydney in Jul-Aug 13. We just received our grant and are so very excited.
> 
> Overwhelmed too, by the amount of stuff that we need to take care of in the next couple of months. This forum has been a wonderful resource and I now feel more confident of the move.
> 
> ...


All the best TnAVaz


----------



## muke (May 28, 2013)

applyoz said:


> All the best TnAVaz


Hi I was going through the thread I have been granted SA PR visa under subclass 190. I will be moving to Adelaide by Oct 13 just wanted to know about present job environment as I will be moving with my family... what will be the cost of living for 3 people ( me, husband and 3 year old child).


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hey TnAVaz,
> Check out India post, you can ship 20kg box for Rs7000. I've shipped books and other household utensils (mixer grinder, wet grinder etc) through India Post. It reached me in Sydney within 10 days.
> 
> Shyam


Thanks, its starting to look like a good option!


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

superm said:


> yup - If you want more cheap then you can use SAL option of India Post - it will be around 6400 for 20 kg.
> There are two options - Air lift: cost a bit more, effectively difference of 700 Rs on 20 kg than in SAL.
> Other one as mentioned is SAL - it takes around 15 days Vs 10 days in Air lift. Both are good option - can save a few bucks if no urgency of boxes!


Thank you for the detailed insight. Will check with them.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

applyoz said:


> All the best TnAVaz


Thank you. Have you already moved to Aus?


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Another quick question for those who have already moved to Australia.

I was given to understand that we need a declaration of our assets and their current value from our CA.

Did any of you do this? Is there a particular format that needs to be used?


----------



## pdmumbai (Jun 14, 2012)

We moved last year in August and we got no such declaration from the CA.

The only place they ask you about your overseas assets is when you go to open a credit card account for the first time.

However, there is no proof required or a letter required. You evaluate it yourself and give them a figure. Its only a formality they follow since you have no credit history in the country yet.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

pdmumbai said:


> We moved last year in August and we got no such declaration from the CA.
> 
> The only place they ask you about your overseas assets is when you go to open a credit card account for the first time.
> 
> However, there is no proof required or a letter required. You evaluate it yourself and give them a figure. Its only a formality they follow since you have no credit history in the country yet.



Thank you. I was confused since my CA hadn't heard of this before, but he was willing to draft a letter and wanted the format, which I didn't have.

I guess I'll just leave it for the time being.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

TnAVaz said:


> Thank you. I was confused since my CA hadn't heard of this before, but he was willing to draft a letter and wanted the format, which I didn't have.
> 
> I guess I'll just leave it for the time being.


Hey TnAVaz,
Any idea how tax filing and returns work when we move to Aus and have some assests/income in India? Do we file both in India as well as Aus?


----------



## chigz_fj (Jun 8, 2013)

:clap2:


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi TnAVaz!

I'm too from Mumbai planning to leave for Melbourne Late July early Aug! And still stuck in which flight, one way ticket, return? Do I ship? Quite mind boggling!!! Which flight have you decided? And are you shipping?


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

LaFleur said:


> Hey TnAVaz,
> Any idea how tax filing and returns work when we move to Aus and have some assests/income in India? Do we file both in India as well as Aus?


Yet to speak to my CA about what happens once we move here in India. But I've read that in Australia you are taxed on Global Income, though you may receive some tax relief if you've already paid income tax in the home country.

Will post an update here once I have more info.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi TnAVaz!
> 
> I'm too from Mumbai planning to leave for Melbourne Late July early Aug! And still stuck in which flight, one way ticket, return? Do I ship? Quite mind boggling!!! Which flight have you decided? And are you shipping?


We're flying by Singapore Airlines, got the best rates with the shortest stopover at Singapore. We didn't want to drag the journey on too long. 

Not shipping, costs are ridiculous and didn't want to deal with customs / possible quarantine. As suggested by some other members on the forum, I may have a few things sent to me by Indian Post at a later time. Other than that, I'm only taking what the baggage allowance accomodates. We have 40kgs+7kg cabin luggage+handbag/ laptop bag per person.

Lets see how it goes. Good luck with the arrangements. Where in Mumbai are you from?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Cathay, Singapore, Malaysia 

All airlines will offer 40 kg if you are arriving OZ for the first time with a Permanent resident visa.


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi TnAVaz!
> 
> I'm too from Mumbai planning to leave for Melbourne Late July early Aug! And still stuck in which flight, one way ticket, return? Do I ship? Quite mind boggling!!! Which flight have you decided? And are you shipping?


Perhaps you can try cargo rates offered by Singapore Airlines. It works out cheaper  Following is the link:

Welcome to SIA Cargo - Product and Services - Unaccompanied Baggage


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hey thanks for the insights!, I'm from south Mumbai.


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Hey thanks for the insights!, I'm from south Mumbai.


You are welcome! All the best for your move.  I called Singapore Airlines yesterday and they quoted Rs 4000 for 23 kgs (under unaccompanied luggage) plus the agent charge.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats tavan, have your reached Oz?


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

Hi!

I am not so sure if I can join with you guys.. I just would like to ask what to do next. Like, what will i do when i arrive UK. This will be my first time and i know that i have to pass through immigration in Heathrow London. I heard from a friend that immigration can send u back if the find u suspicious. I really dont want that to happen.. U know, after evrything.. Can i ask, what docs do they usually ask and what questions to they usually ask? I heard that they can send me back if i answered a Anyone can give me advice please. I dont know what to do.. 
Another one is that.. Do i have to pay terminal fee in the airport or is it included in the plane ticket? 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey All,

Got 190 visa ACT-Canberra.... Very excited.
Me and My husband both of us are banker by profession.
Wanted to know all about moving to Australia....


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if I am missing any other expense before booking tickets to Australia (once visa is granted) in Indian rupees? 

Migration Consultant fees: 80,000/- ( Opulentuz)
Skill Assessment (Vetassess): 40,000/- (630 AUD) 
IELTS Exam Fees: 9000*2= 18000/- (for 2 persons) 
EOI: nil State Sponsorship (South Australia): nil 
DIAC Fees: 1,73,888/- (3060 AUD) 

Bhaskar ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Can anyone confirm if I am missing any other expense before booking tickets to Australia (once visa is granted) in Indian rupees?
> 
> Migration Consultant fees: 80,000/- ( Opulentuz)
> Skill Assessment (Vetassess): 40,000/- (630 AUD)
> ...


Add expense for medical examination also. Approx rs 5000 per adult.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

zkhan said:


> Add expense for medical examination also. Approx rs 5000 per adult.


Thanks zkhan. I missed PCC fees 500/- Rupees.

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you guys book tickets on Makemytrip/AkbarTravels/Other Agents or online through the airlines directly to get the 40KG allowance? I'm not sure if I can trust the baggage allowance details published on Makemytrip. 
I'm looking at traveling at the end of September. If y'all can give me some contacts of places in Bangalore that can give me a good deal, that would be great!

Thanks,
LaFleur


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Fleur 
To get the 40 kg allowance you have to do it through an agent. At least that's what the Malaysian airline customer support officer advised me.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

So I realised that the story doesn't end with the grant of the visa!!! So many decisions to make after that like do I get a one way or two way? Date of moving?Which airlines and finding the information on bag allowance was a whole research in itself! So finally making the baby steps 
Quit my Job! 
Zeroed in on a date 15 August! Ironically independence day! 
Airline Malaysian Airlines as it has the least travel time and cheaper than Singapore airlines.
Contemplated between Common wealth bank and NAB and decided NAB that's still in the process even though Commonwealth have a branch here in Mumbai. They charge 6 dollar s a month as fees unless you have a deposit of 2000 coming in every month then it's waived off. So anyone have any advise on how NAB works? As it applied for an account online.
And NOW the hardest work
De-cluttering and getting rid of things!


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

I know what you mean about the airlines + baggage allowance + price comparisions + low travel time research + date fixing! Been at it for 3 freaking days!! Calling up agents/Makemytrip/Direct Airlines website....aaaaaahhh.
I think I need a beer :spit:



Anjalisham said:


> So I realised that the story doesn't end with the grant of the visa!!! So many decisions to make after that like do I get a one way or two way? Date of moving?Which airlines and finding the information on bag allowance was a whole research in itself! So finally making the baby steps
> Quit my Job!
> Zeroed in on a date 15 August! Ironically independence day!
> Airline Malaysian Airlines as it has the least travel time and cheaper than Singapore airlines.
> ...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Alas! I thought it just me procrastinating! So I kinda missed where will you be going?


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Alas! I thought it just me procrastinating! So I kinda missed where will you be going?


my husband and I are moving to Melbourne..
Narrowing down on airbnb and flight options - should be booked by this week! 
Trying to find out if Singpore Airlines cargo is cheaper or this India Post option that everyone seems to be talking about..


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

keep me posted too! I'm going to Melbourne too.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

guys try china eastern airlines..
i have booked with them..they are offering the max baggage limit..23*2 + 7 + laptop bag.
my flight is tonight. i will let u know how it goes.. 
i am moving to melbourne from delhi.


cheers,
R


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Good luck Rinkesh! Safe journey.


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

Keep me posted as well. Planning to move to Melbourne from Mumbai in August.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Me too from Mumbai and  to Melburne going in August. When we're planning on going?


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Me too from Mumbai and  to Melburne going in August. When we're planning on going?


sometime between 10 to 15 aug. have u booked any accommodation? n i suppose u r going by malaysian airlines, right?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Yes Malaysian airlines. I have friend in Melbourne who is kind enough to offer me a place at their home for the time being.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Contemplated between Common wealth bank and NAB and decided NAB that's still in the process even though Commonwealth have a branch here in Mumbai. They charge 6 dollar s a month as fees unless you have a deposit of 2000 coming in every month then it's waived off. So anyone have any advise on how NAB works? As it applied for an account online.
> And NOW the hardest work
> De-cluttering and getting rid of things!


Hi Anjalisham

Congrats on your visa....we are a couple from mumbai who have just moved to Sydney. We decided to go with CWB instead of NAB. CWB has more branches/atm. The way we got over the monthly charges is to open a savings account once you get here. Move all your money to the saving account and beginning of every month transfer $2000 from savings to your current account, keep it there for a day and then move it back to savings...
Also, u will get some interest on the money in savings accounts.

Hope this helps

Thanks

Miks


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Yes Malaysian airlines. I have friend in Melbourne who is kind enough to offer me a place at their home for the time being.


Lucky you


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello All,

After Visa Grant, is it mandatory to get Visa Labels ( through VFS in India) by paying AUD 70 (INR 4200) on our passports? Below link suggests that Label free travel is possible. Please advise from your experience!

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vm_obtainlabel.html

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:7/23,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After Visa Grant, is it mandatory to get Visa Labels ( through VFS in India) by paying AUD 70 (INR 4200) on our passports? Below link suggests that Label free travel is possible. Please advise from your experience!
> 
> ...




No visa labels are no longer mandatory but optional..if you wish to get this done you need to take your passports to the Australian Consulate and they will do the rest...charges ..almost 70 AUD per label.

I am not getting this done since the immigration authorities can check and verify your visa details via VEVO....


----------



## Rich77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I moving to Perth in Aug and need help with the requirement to enter.
Below are the folowing documents required,please can you advise me if any other doc is required.
Passport.
Grant letter.
Travel insurance

One friend immigrated many years back and he asked me to get security check cancelled...I cant figure out what he meant...Please can you guide me.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Rich77 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I moving to Perth in Aug and need help with the requirement to enter.
> Below are the folowing documents required,please can you advise me if any other doc is required.
> ...


What do you mean by security check? What do they check?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe he was talking about the ECNR stamp..if you have passport issued before 2012 then there will be an ECNR stamp else after 2013 only if checks are required you will have this stamp stating so...

If its about something else..then you might need to check with people who have already moved to AUS


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> No visa labels are no longer mandatory but optional..if you wish to get this done you need to take your passports to the Australian Consulate and they will do the rest...charges ..almost 70 AUD per label.
> 
> I am not getting this done since the immigration authorities can check and verify your visa details via VEVO....


Thanks rrnarayan! It really helps!

Bhaskar

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:7/23,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello All,

Received my GRANT email this morning. Last entry date is 12-July-2014.

Thanks everyone for all your help and assistance so far. I expect the same or more from this step!

Bhaskar


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Booked my tickets today for 23-Aug for my first entry in Aussie land and returning on 27-Aug with Malaysia airlines..Del <> SYD..cost 52K...

Would be there in Australia for 02 days...I would like to network with ppl already in Sydney..kindaa get to know each other and also would appreciate if someone could help me with the accommodation for these 02 days...(thoda paisa bachega..hehe)...


----------

